# Lay Responder Vs. First Responder



## ClarkKent (Apr 2, 2009)

I have my First Responder as I am going for my EMT right now, and I just noticed that the American Red Cross have a new course for Lay Responder.

My question is , what the bloody difference?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 2, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> My question is , what the bloody difference?


About thirty-two hours.

What you are seeing is simply the new terminology for their combined Standard First Aid/CPR/AED class that lasts about 9 hours.

Their Advanced First Aid / Emergency Response class is equivalent to DOT First Responder training, and is over 50 hours.


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 2, 2009)

If I remember my First Responder class was about 48 hour in class time.  What are they not teaching in the Lay Responder?


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 2, 2009)

Everything.  Again, "lay responder" is just a fancy new name for the 4 hour Standard First Aid Class with CPR and AED tacked on.  It is not an EMS responder credential.  It just sounds like it.


----------



## exodus (Apr 2, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> I have my First Responder as I am going for my EMT right now, and I just noticed that the American Red Cross have a new course for Lay Responder.
> 
> My question is , what the bloody difference?



Edit: What they said up there! I was late in posting this, haha.

Just so you know, you may get some people here pissing at you because of your training since there is no such thing as EMT-Probie. And P usually implies EMT-Paramedic. You may want to change your training to CFR / EMT-B Student


----------

